# 2004 Passat Monsoon Speaker Replacement



## rpedigo (Mar 29, 2004)

Has anyone had luck in changing just the speakers on a Monsoon system? 
I've talked to "experts" at a couple of local audio stores who say that they don't know enough about how the '04 system is set-up to tell me how to proceed. Among the concerns presented was the possibility that VW used 2 ohm speakers and most after-market speakers are 4 ohms. Most of the "experts" suggested that I change-out everything - so I'm skeptical. 
It can't be that hard to just change the speakers, could it?


----------



## n1mr0d (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: 2004 Passat Monsoon Speaker Replacement (rpedigo)*

the stock monsoon amp is also a crossover, meaning it separates the signal into higher and lower frequencies and sends them to the tweeters and mids respectively. that crossover is designed only for those stock monsoon speakers, and even a slight change in impedence of aftermarket speakers would majorly **** with the crossover frequency. not to mention the aftermarket drivers would probably sound like crap since most good drivers are found in components which include a midrange, tweeter, and a crossover built specifically for that pairing. 
it's not worth the money to just replace the stock speakers. first thing to do with a monsoon is get a new headunit. then, if you still want more, add a sub and amp, and then if you really want more [like me!







] get some nice components and another amp.
i'm personally running an alpine 7995 with diamond audio s600s' off an alpine mrv-t420 and 2 10" jl w3v2's in a sealed enclosure running off a jl 500/1. it sounds wonderful.


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: 2004 Passat Monsoon Speaker Replacement (rpedigo)*

definitely your best bet is to replace the factory radio. put something with a little bit of quality in there and you will be very happy with the results. i tell all of my customers to do this whenever they are asking about speakers in the monsoon system.


----------



## rpedigo (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: 2004 Passat Monsoon Speaker Replacement (n1mr0d)*

Thanks for the feedback. Thanks also for mentioning crossovers. The thought that I had was to replace the factory speakers (6.5" door speakers, tweeters and crossovers) with an Infinity component speaker set that has the 6.5" speaker, tweeter and crossover. I _should_ have mentioned that in the first place - newby mistake.








Do you think that replacing the factory crossover with the Infinity crossover and speakers would improve the sound situation? Or would I still have compatability problems?


----------



## mrtibbs (Feb 7, 2004)

Unfortunately you can't replace the factory crossover with the Infinity crossover because the factory crossovers are built into the funtion of the Monsoon amp. There are no factory, stand-alone, crossovers that you can just replace. Grab either side of the Monsoon *amp* ...you are now holding the amp and you are holding the crossovers ...they are all there together and you can't seperate them (sorry to say).
Basically, you'd have to think of the Monsoon speakers and amp/crossovers as a set. You could feed them from a new headunit, but if you change any of them (amp, crossover, speakers), ..you're really obliged to change all three. 


_Modified by mrtibbs at 6:10 AM 4-2-2004_


----------



## rpedigo (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (mrtibbs)*

Okay, so I need to change the amp if I want to change the speakers and crossovers? I can live with that. Might as well put in something that is matched to the new speakers anyway. If I did that, would the new amp and speakers work with the existing head unit? I would assume so, but my track record for assumptions in this thread hasn't been particularly stellar! 
My concern is that the dealership told me that they use the radio for diagnostics and that I should avoid replacing it. Does anyone know how that works? I also want to avoid replacing the head unit for asthetic and expense purposes.


----------

